# Rob's Collection



## Rob Fisher (21/5/17)

I have been asked to take pics of my Vape Collection... so each time I take another mod out of the display cabinet to use it I will post pics here.

I will start with my *Viking Mythos*! It's a 26650 mod with an SX350j V2 chipset. The pics have the Sherman RTA on top with the bubble tank. I never did get to like the Sherman despite it being a great tank but just not my style.

Viking Mods in the USA really do the best gloss finish to stab wood mods in the business. This mod was custom made for me and I chose the wood block and all the other finishes. This is my most expensive mod in the collection. It is so beautiful to look at but it's quite a big mod and would be suitable for people with big hands...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/5/17)

Next up is a mechanical squonker called the *Lil Pinch*. Again this modder does outstanding work on wood and despite it's beauty and rarity it's one that never really got used that much and one thing I never liked about it was the fire button despite the practical perfection for voltage drop with it. Every Time I'm tempted to sell it I take it out the display cabinet take a look at it and put it back in. It was at the time my first really expensive squonker and cost twice as much as a REO Woodvil... the Woodvils I used a lot and the Lil Pinch not so much... don't really know why?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/5/17)

I did own another Squonker from the same modder as the Lil Pinch and that was a *Dibi *which I bought second hand and had reconditioned by the original modder. This one was very temperamental and needed careful setup and I sold it for that reason after a month or two.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/5/17)

My very first *REO *owned was named Erica. I sold her a year or two back but is still in use today.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/5/17)

And other *REO's* that I spent a LOT of time with were my two tumbled SL LP's both of which are still with me and then the White SL LP that was sold and I have been sad about that ever since.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/5/17)

The *Senator *Mod from Fury Woods in the USA is my latest mod and one of the most comfortable in the hand. This one I chose from the display cabinet at Showcase USA in Atlanta thanks to a mate who walked around with a live video feed showing me the HE Mods on display. This is an 18650 mod with a DNA75 chipset... the Skyline RTA goes on top. It's probably my favourite mod right now and the one of the normal mod and tank setups I use the most currently.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## SAVapeGear (21/5/17)

Keep them coming @Rob Fisher I have the hammer on hand.LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (21/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> The *Senator *Mod from Fury Woods in the USA is my latest mod and one of the most comfortable in the hand. This one I chose from the display cabinet at Showcase USA in Atlanta thanks to a mate who walked around with a live video feed showing me the HE Mods on display. This is an 18650 mod with a DNA75 chipset... the Skyline RTA goes on top. It's probably my favourite mod right now and the one of the normal mod and tank setups I use the most currently.
> View attachment 95408
> View attachment 95409
> View attachment 95410
> View attachment 95411


Love this one.What a nice Mod !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/5/17)

Next up is the *Mirage *from Epsilon Mods and one I got on an auction site... the dark blue and purple stab wood caught my eye! On top is one of my *Hussar *RTA's (in Micro tank mode) with a special blue Titanium Cap on top. It's a large screen DNA40 18650.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/5/17)

Another mod I got on auction was the *Mellody *18650 and this one has an SX350J chipset. On top is an *Hussar *RTA deck with a *Steam Tuners* Bell Cap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/5/17)

Probably my most favorite mod is the *Hellfire Phantom* and is an 18650 mod with an SX350J chipset. It currently has the Armor V1 RDA on top for testing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/5/17)

My last remaining *REO P67 *with a *Serpent BF* RDA on top being tested. Special new Silk soft squonk bottle in side also being tested.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/5/17)

This is is a little special because it was the very first *Vicious Ant Stab Wood Knight* in the hands of a vaper in the world! Having a mate who knows the owner of Vicious Ant personally is a win! On top is a *NarDA *RDA which I consider the best flavour RDA around. When I'm serious about testing a new juice it is tested in the NarDA or a Hadaly. The Knight is a dual 18650 mod with the new SX550J chip with the joystick control.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (21/5/17)

This is such an awesome thread @Rob Fisher !
Thanks for sharing pics of these beauties with us
Just marvellous!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/5/17)

The setups I currently use 90% of the time are my *Billet Box*'s. Here is the Rat Black and the Dark green DNA60 Billet Box. Both currently have panels by *4DCB *in the USA and integrated drip tips from *Tripple C*. Inside both BB's is the *Exocet *atty from Hellfire.

There are a few panel makers around but the best fitting and thinnest (and thin is good and fat is bad) panels are made by 4DCB.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/5/17)

Buying panels online isn't the easiest because they are not cheap and it's hard to judge the quality and thickness from pics... best gloss finish you get from Viking Mods in the USA but they are too fat for my liking... The Juma (the green ones) are nice and comfortable but beware... don't leave a BB with them on in a hot car... they warp. If you are in doubt buy 4DCB panels... best in the business other than panels from SWAY... but if you want SWAY panels make sure you win the Lotto first because they start at $400 and go up from there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/5/17)

OK that's all the pics for today... will take some more out the display cabinet in a day or two and take some more pics.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (21/5/17)

Seriously - it's a true pleasure seeing such stunning vape gear @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/17)

Awesome Billet Boxes @Rob Fisher !
Mmmm....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (21/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Next up is a mechanical squonker called the *Lil Pinch*. Again this modder does outstanding work on wood and despite it's beauty and rarity it's one that never really got used that much and one thing I never liked about it was the fire button despite the practical perfection for voltage drop with it. Every Time I'm tempted to sell it I take it out the display cabinet take a look at it and put it back in. It was at the time my first really expensive squonker and cost twice as much as a REO Woodvil... the Woodvils I used a lot and the Lil Pinch not so much... don't really know why?
> View attachment 95390
> View attachment 95391
> View attachment 95392
> ...


Such a beautiful collection Rob,,what may I ask is it about the Sherman RTA that you dislike? I heard the are leak prone but aside from that I know little about them.How is it flavor wise? Thanks for this chance to view some lovely work.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/5/17)

kev mac said:


> Such a beautiful collection Rob,,what may I ask is it about the Sherman RTA that you dislike? I heard the are leak prone but aside from that I know little about them.How is it flavor wise? Thanks for this chance to view some lovely work.



@kev mac it's a high power tank and needs to be driven hard and that's not the kind of vape I like... I prefer the 28 watts on half ohm coils... and the Sherman sure isn't that. But if you like high power then the Sherman is certainly worth it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/5/17)

Avril the REO... there is Avril 1 which was a normal tumbled SL LP with an engraved door by @hands. And there was so much excitement when I showed it to the world that I immediately ordered a non SL tumbled REO so Jacques could engrave the whole REO including the fire button! Avril 2 is probably one of the most famous REO's on the planet and one that is on my All Risk Insurance policy. 

Here is Avril 1 with just the door engraved!






And here is Avril 2 in all her glory!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Petrus (21/5/17)

All I can say is WOW,WOW,WOW. All your vaping gear is beautiful @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/17)

I love Avril 1 and 2 @Rob Fisher 
What a work of art
Those reos are indeed famous. One of a kind

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (22/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> one that is on my All Risk Insurance policy


Would have done exactly the same. 
Absolutely stunning looking Reo after @hands got hold of it.
Congrats on a superb collection of exotic mods .... truly deserving of winning the award for "HE SA Godfather".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (22/5/17)

Talking about awards i think it is time that a few new medals be added to the line-up that can be deserved by loyal and active members. 
1) HE medal
2) Diversity medal .......... and so on

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (22/5/17)

awesome thread, my favourite mod is that hell fire phantom. Gorgeous

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/17)

Wapari Nano Green.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/17)

Wapari DNA (Not quite as small as the Nano but still really nice and small).

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/17)

Maximus Mod... sold to a mate who wanted it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/17)

My first Wapari... Pine Cone in Resin.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/17)

Another mod that was wanted by another mate... the purple stab wood Black Rose.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/17)

CLZ Mod. I have just ordered a new CLZ in full Juma... can't wait for it!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Christos (4/6/17)

So much nice!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (4/6/17)

@Rob Fisher its high time u send us a picture of all ur gear again. I know we hav a thread for that somewhere. I dig seein all u got man


----------



## Ash (4/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> CLZ Mod. I have just ordered a new CLZ in full Juma... can't wait for it!
> View attachment 96948
> View attachment 96949
> View attachment 96950
> View attachment 96951



I love the CLZ @Rob Fisher.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/17)

Scouse45 said:


> @Rob Fisher its high time u send us a picture of all ur gear again. I know we hav a thread for that somewhere. I dig seein all u got man



Roger that @Scouse45! Will take them out of the display cabinet sometime and do a group pic.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/17)

Ash said:


> I love the CLZ @Rob Fisher.



Only issue with it is it doesn't have a catch cup... gonna send it to the modmaker for a catch cup and then pick it up when I go to Showcase in Houston in Sep!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (4/6/17)

@Rob Fisher an amazing collection! Soon it will be time for you to build a gallery for your private collection so that the whole nation can enjoy it - I would like to call dibs on the design 

imo, Avril 2 is still the best looking mod on the forum. And so photogenic

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (5/6/17)

KZOR said:


> Would have done exactly the same.
> Absolutely stunning looking Reo after @hands got hold of it.
> Congrats on a superb collection of exotic mods .... truly deserving of winning the award for "HE SA Godfather".


@KZOR , you're definitely on the right track.Seriously I believe @Rob Fisher has one of the finest HE collections in the world! I'm sure he's very proud and should be.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (5/6/17)

kev mac said:


> @KZOR , you're definitely on the right track.Seriously I believe @Rob Fisher has one of the finest HE collections in the world! I'm sure he's very proud and should be.


I believe the correct term is "ModFather"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/6/17)

Time to go out and about and have a few really choice option to take out.... but will probably take the 2 x BB's because of battery life and juice capacity!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## kev mac (9/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> CLZ Mod. I have just ordered a new CLZ in full Juma... can't wait for it!
> View attachment 96948
> View attachment 96949
> View attachment 96950
> View attachment 96951


You never cease to amaze me!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/17)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## kev mac (28/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 99480
> View attachment 99481
> View attachment 99482
> View attachment 99483
> ...


Like previously stated ,you amaze me with one after another. You have a tall order to keep this up (I'm sure we haven't seen the last)what's the Porcupines looking at? P.S. B.B.should pay you advertising fees.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/17)

kev mac said:


> Like previously stated ,you amaze me with one after another. You have a tall order to keep this up (I'm sure we haven't seen the last)what's the Porcupines looking at? P.S. B.B.should pay you advertising fees.



The Porky was looking at me... 

And yes please email BB and tell them to send me my free BB for all the advertising I have given them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (29/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Porky was looking at me...
> 
> And yes please email BB and tell them to send me my free BB for all the advertising I have given them.



And me too for liking all ur bb pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/6/17)

Amir said:


> And me too for liking all ur bb pics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And me too so that I can discover why Rob rants and rave so much about it Xmas is around the corner and he has been working on my - I am starting to plan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JonnyKnocks (7/5/18)

I take it that it's normal to have teary eyes looking at such work's of art.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ruwaid (8/5/18)

Lokidwarf said:


> I take it that it's normal to have teary eyes looking at such work's of art.


I experienced snot and tears bud but im sure its normal!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/20)

Some updates - Regulated Mods

Stratums from Russia






Epsilon Mods from Malaysia. Solar Storms and a Spyder GT. Two Solar Storms missing. They were sent for a special coating and are now stuck in customs in JHB!



Hellfire Phantoms and Hellfire Titans





Dicodes

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/20)

Billet Box's and Delro



Vouyers



REO's



More Squonkers



Related Squonkers

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Timwis (29/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Billet Box's and Delro
> View attachment 189027
> 
> 
> ...


Love my half moons squonker!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (30/1/20)

Hi Uncle Rob

why is customs holding your solar storms?
If you have issues PM me and I can see what I can do.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (30/1/20)

Wow so much nice in 1 place! 

Happy to see you still have *Lil Pinch. *Still one of my favorites
Surely this must count as one of *THE* collection in the world uncle?


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/20)

Cornelius said:


> Wow so much nice in 1 place!
> 
> Happy to see you still have *Lil Pinch. *Still one of my favorites
> Surely this must count as one of *THE* collection in the world uncle?



There are a lot of other lunatics out there...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

